# Can I get this in the US?



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Could someone tell me what type of cage this is and if I can get it in the United States?










Sorry for the stupid question! I was surfing through the thread of people showing off their set ups and saw this type of cage and fell in love... I know I've looked it up before and knew the name at one point and found I couldn't really get it in the US, but maybe y'all know of someplace I could order it?

I'm no good at making things or I'd make a bin cage like that, with wire at the top and all, but as it is, I can't even make hammocks for my rats...

(I don't have mice yet. This is purely for planning purposes. Also, I will not be breeding so this is purely a pet set-up)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello 
It's a Ferplast Duna cage but I don't know where to buy it in the US.Sorry.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You can get them online and have them shipped...but they are EXTREMELY expensive! About 70 to 150 dollars plus probably another 40 to have it shipped. !!!


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info! It is a bit steep since I could just make a bin cage or get a $10 ten gal tank (or use the 40 gal my two gerbils are currently occupying). I just really like the design.  It looks super easy to clean, plus it has a wire top which I really like. It is smaller than I would like, though. Maybe I'll just have to figure out how to make a bin cage suit my needs.


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Bin cages aren't too difficult to make!  Jack has a good tutorial up on his website here. I do what he outlines although I'm not as "precise".  I cut the top lid/window using scissors; for the side windows I use a soldering iron (I really only cut out the sides if I'm planning on stacking the bins; otherwise I believe just doing the top would be sufficient). Afterwards I solder the holes around the windows, and then I zip tie the hardware cloth. I also use the soldering iron for the water bottle opening.

It's pretty cheap considering you only need to purchase the bin, cable/zip ties, and the hardware cloth. You may also need to purchase a soldering iron if you choose to alter the side(s) of the bin. Even then you can get a decent one for around $20. It can be somewhat time consuming when using the soldering iron (depending on the wattage and how much you're melting away - I tend to make my side windows span just about the entire length of the bin but according to Jack's site that isn't really necessary).

Anyway, I see you're in TX so :welcome1 from a fellow Texan!


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello fellow Texan! =D

Thanks for the info! I may end up making a bin cage.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

If you are wanting more room then a normal bin, just use a larger one  I've got my female communal setup in a clear tub that is about the size of a 40gal breeder. I have space for two saucers, multiple food piles, a pile of tiny boxes & TP middles, a ladder, & a hanging hide. Plan on adding a second hanging hide.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry to preach but we REALLY need to stop melting plastic! It's horrid for the atmosphere all those nasty fumes you are breathing. PLEASE use a large drill bit in each corner and cut corner to corner with a jig saw. I just made close to a dozen of them, cheap and easy. I'll post a pic later. Thanks! for listening.


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't have a soldering iron anyways, Kingnoel. I do, however, have a jigsaw so if I end up cutting the sides, it'll probably be with that or something less dangerous, lol. 

Do the sides need to have mesh if the top has it? I wouldn't think that it's needed on the sides since mice are kept in aquariums, but it is more ideal to have it?


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Kingnoel said:


> Sorry to preach but we REALLY need to stop melting plastic! It's horrid for the atmosphere all those nasty fumes you are breathing. PLEASE use a large drill bit in each corner and cut corner to corner with a jig saw. I just made close to a dozen of them, cheap and easy. I'll post a pic later. Thanks! for listening.


Great point! I was using a soldering iron because it was immediately available to me. I've been meaning to invest in a new one but I may just opt for a drill and jigsaw instead. A bit more expensive but probably more useful in the long run (and obviously safer).



FallDeere said:


> Do the sides need to have mesh if the top has it? I wouldn't think that it's needed on the sides since mice are kept in aquariums, but it is more ideal to have it?


In my opinion the more airflow the better. I personally prefer at least one side with mesh. That being said I don't think it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are going to stack your tubs on top of each other then side vents are very important


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Try ebay there are a lot of Ferplast cages on there and really not expensive so I've found. Also another brand similar is Savic and also Imac which are all italian brands. Although I am on an Australian ebay site but it shouldnt make a lot of difference.
Also go too google as well put in description and then type in ebay after it.
Postage is reasonable too and sometimes sellers have free postage. A lot of the sellers are based in the UK. Good luck.


----------

